# Advice on fat stripping please??



## cinders (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Wonder if I can get some advice?...  I haven't trained for 6 months due to being lazy and a touch of depression...  I've also eaten lard and put on about a stone and a half of body fat (gutted)

Anyway when I used to train before I was taking nandralone deconate and sustanon 250 with really good effects...

I've started back swimming each morning and my physical fitness is slowly coming back, I'm starting back at the gym this weekend as well.  At the moment I'm trying to do mostly aerobic exercise so I can get a high level of fitness back (When I was at my fittest I could do 2 hours of outside running a night) - I hope to get back to this fitness again.

I'm just wondering if I can get some advise on trying to shift this fat, my idea was to train for the next month, get a good level of fitness back and then maybe start back on Clenbuterol as that really helped strip fat before.  I was also wondering if it could be combined with Winstrol or some other steroid to further effects.

Now I understand I wont' lose fat over night and I've set my goals to lose this weight over a couple of months, I was just after some advise of maybe combinations to use.

Any help is appreciated.
Cinders.


----------



## war nerve (Sep 23, 2004)

Clen sounds like a good idea, maybe throw in some t3 with it.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome cinders!
After a bit of research on Clenbuterol, 

If it's JUST fat you're looking to burn, clenbuterol is often stacked with another fat-burning supp. Usually cytomel (T3) is used in conjunction, with cycles of 3 weeks each. Cycles will not completely overlap, but differ slightly so as not to match the low doses with the low and the high doses with the high.
EX. build up dosages over the 3 week period until the halfway mark, then build down and start your cyto. 

After a short 2-3 week cycle, take 2-3 weeks off then decide to start again(Harsh on the liver).

Stay smart with your diet and keep up the cardio, with all the training in your past, i'm sure that you'll get there in no time.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 23, 2004)

ah war beat me to it.


----------



## BIO (Sep 23, 2004)

cinders said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wonder if I can get some advice?...  I haven't trained for 6 months due to being lazy and a touch of depression...  I've also eaten lard and put on about a stone and a half of body fat (gutted)
> 
> ...



Save your money.

Get up in morning drink protien shake 50grams

walk steady pace for 40 minutes

go home eat low carb high protien meal like protien drink and 2 slices bread with jelly or bowl cerial

you want to add fat burner add ephedrine and caffiene and asprin (ECA stack) and do research on sodium usniate and if you want some drop me an email I have loads of the stuff. 300-500mg every day for 1 week on 1 week off will burn fat very well for you.

Get in gym and lift heavy without injury and get your muscle back. 1 pound of muscle burns 50 calories per day just to stay alive tissue so more muscle the thinner you will become.

eat small low carb meals high protien 6 per day.

You need help with diet drop me an email


----------



## cinders (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## crumb316 (Sep 26, 2004)

I say forget the drugs and get back into weight training for a few months and stick to low carb high protein diet.  Once you have been back in the gym for awhile then maybe think about taking something, I think you will find the results that much better.


----------

